# My Homemade Hook Holder!



## BuckeyeCatDaddy (Sep 10, 2013)

Fellow fishermen- who remembers these awesome old snelled hook holders from many years ago? I loved this design as a kid and was disappointed to find they are nowhere online.... 
Well, a trip to Lowes and BOOM - make them myself!!


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Like it!


----------

